# Share Your Course



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

What course do you play the most? I've only played Pinetuck in Rock Hill, SC once, but it is closest to my house, about ten minutes away.

Pinetuck Golf Club Home Page


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

This is the course I work at, in the Back Shop. St Thomas Golf & Country Club. Take time to read the club's history, interesting read.
I am alllowed to play this course at least once a week.

My main course is Westminster Trails Golf Club. I have been a member there for 6 years.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

*No One Here Actually Plays Golf?*

I find it hard to believe that no one else has posted a website to their home course. Does anyone actually play golf or do you just come to the forum to pretend to be a golfer?  

If you play post your courses websites. The idea of a golf forum is to talk about golf, courses, equipment etc etc.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Now don't get all excited Golfbum, some of us actually do other things besides hang around here .Here's my home course Country Meadows, Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada. Not the flashiest club around, but we got a great membership, and an excellent laidback management, that hasn't raised the dues in 3 years. 
Welcome to Country Meadows Golf Club


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Now don't get all excited Golfbum, some of us actually do other things besides hang around here .Here's my home course Country Meadows, Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada. Not the flashiest club around, but we got a great membership, and an excellent laidback management, that hasn't raised the dues in 3 years.
> Welcome to Country Meadows Golf Club


First off, I am not getting all excited about this. Second, I do not "Hang around here all the time" I work part time and golf the other days
However it seems to me in order to make a "GOLF FORUM" work you need "GOLF RELATED MATERIAL" to be posted.

I just found it funny that amongst all the "So Called Golfers" using this forum that none would bother sharing their courses. Maybe they are embarassed by their home course.


----------



## sienajones (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a link to a review of my home course GREAT Royal Melbourne with some great pics I took. I'm living in the UK now...but Royal Melbourne will always feel like home... and the weather is perfect for golf - Sydneys too sunny...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Calusa Country Club in SW Miami is proably where I play most. It's near the house and for the sake of convenience, more than anything else, seems to be where I can sleep until the last minute and still get to the tee on time.

Welcome to Calusa Country Club in Miami, Florida


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> First off, I am not getting all excited about this. Second, I do not "Hang around here all the time" I work part time and golf the other days
> However it seems to me in order to make a "GOLF FORUM" work you need "GOLF RELATED MATERIAL" to be posted.
> 
> I just found it funny that amongst all the "So Called Golfers" using this forum that none would bother sharing their courses. Maybe they are embarassed by their home course.


My home courses are Bandon Dunes and Bandon Crossings. Are your home courses better than mine?


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

This is my home coarse where i'm a member Riverwood Golf and Athletic Club - The Place for Family Fitness but my favorite coarse is River Ridge Golf Club - Raleigh, North Carolina which is kept in very good condition, the fairways and greens are in A1 condition considering we have had a 3 month drought and record high temps this summer.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

Los Verdes Golf Course - Rancho Palos Verdes, CA


----------



## e.ktech (Oct 12, 2007)

TImbers at troy in elkridge maryland
it turns 70000 rounds a year and still is pristine


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

thor said:


> Los Verdes Golf Course - Rancho Palos Verdes, CA


Sweet. Nice course


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Now don't get all excited Golfbum, some of us actually do other things besides hang around here .



Amen to that. Anyway, here's my home course:

River Ridge Golf Club - Welcome to River Ridge Golf Club!

River Ridge Golf Club in Oxnard, CA (suburbs of Los Angeles). Oxnard is the next city north of Malibu, CA (also technically Los Angeles)

River Ridge Golf Club is actually comprised of two courses - one PGA rated course called "The Vinyard" and another brilliant 9 hole called "Victoria Lakes" in which is on it's way (as we speak) to becoming another PGA rated 18 holer 

here's a couple other courses I play on the regular:

http://www.olivaslinks.com/
Soule Park Golf Course :: course description
Rustic Canyon Golf Course :: home page
Sterling Hills Golf Course


----------



## Vacation_Martin (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bandon Dunes Golf Report*



xiphos said:


> My home courses are Bandon Dunes and Bandon Crossings. Are your home courses better than mine?


I'm curious to know if you've ever read the Bandon Dunes Golf Vacation Report at Golf Vacation Insider considering it's your home course. I've never played there but hear it is quite beautiful and challenging. Would love to hear your feedback on it.


----------



## tracy16 (Nov 26, 2008)

i play alcaidesa and flamingos, really suits me well, the course is great and the service is fabulous, ha anybody played on malaga courses....


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

During my San Diego golf vacation, I usually played at Pala Mesa Resort Golf course because of its perfect climate and soft greens. I think it is one of Southern California's most challenging golf courses. It could truly satisfy golfers of all levels.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I will be playing Osseo Golf Club most of the time this season.
Osseogolfclub.com


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

I have two Courses.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

What courses do you play?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I play where I work, but honestly, with the greens having gotten a bit shabby, I'm really inclined to go someplace else if I could find someone to play with.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I hear ya finding golf partners is harding than finding a wife.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL - Yep!

I used to have 3 regular games a week and they all fell apart within a week long period. A girl I worked with got a job elsewhere. A guy I worked with moved out of town and my regular Saturday game started working Saturdays where he previously had a summer job so he could supplement his teaching income.

We're so short staffed at the golf course now, there's hardly a time when any two of us are off at once.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a couple people that say they are going to play this year so I'm hoping I have some company on the course. The guy I used to play with is just to slow of a player. I like to play at a decent pace. He refuses to do anything about it so I can't have him for another year. My cousin is getting back in the game after a long layoff. Going to play 9 this weekend with him. He's a high cap but he keeps it in play.


----------

